# optimus black (1&1 branding) macht nur noch probleme



## der pc-nutzer (3. April 2013)

tja, wie der titel schon sagt, gibts probleme mit meinen p970. angefangen haben die probleme schon im januar 2012, nachdem ich auf das von lg komplett vergeigte android 2.3.4 upgradete. der händler meinte die probleme seien völlig normal, wenn sie, wie bei mir nur alle 5-6 wochen auftraten. in letzter zeit treten folgende probleme aber alle 6-12 stunden auf:
1) ständig freezes, blackscreens und hänger
2) verbindung zum internet geht alle 5 minuten flöten
3) bluetooth funktioniert nicht mehr
4) speicherkarte wird fast nie erkannt

zwei werksresets haben auch nix gebracht. mit diesen problemen quäle ich mich schon seit 2 wochen rum. alle apps sind auf dem neuesten stand, alles schon auf viren geprüft mit avg antivir, aber ohne ergebnis. go launcher ex wird verwendet

habt ihr irgendwelche ideen?

lg


----------



## Soldat0815 (3. April 2013)

Custom Rom?


----------



## der pc-nutzer (3. April 2013)

Soldat0815 schrieb:


> Custom Rom?


 
nope, rooting war nicht möglich


----------



## HairforceOne (3. April 2013)

Da scheint auf jeden Fall irgendwas mit dem System an sich nicht zu stimmen.

Die Optimus UI 2.0 (welche auf dem P970 + P990 lief) ist und war einfach nur Dreck, auf gut Deutsch gesagt.

Ich würde dir empfehlen, wenn du dir das zutraust. Die Original Rom neu aufzuspielen. Also komplett. Dabei gehen aber natürlich alle Daten, die nicht gesichert sind verloren.

Ich verweise dich mal in dieses Forum: LG P970 Optimus Black - Alle Anleitungen auf einen Blick
[Liste]

Dort kannst du alles einmal durchgehen. Ansonsten meld dich einfach nochmal. Dann schau ich mal wie ich dir da vlt. helfen kann. 

BTW: Es gibt mittlerweile auch eine voll funktionsfähige 4.2.1 Jelly Bean ROM für das P970.


----------



## der pc-nutzer (3. April 2013)

Razr255 schrieb:


> Da scheint auf jeden Fall irgendwas mit dem System an sich nicht zu stimmen.
> 
> Die Optimus UI 2.0 (welche auf dem P970 + P990 lief) ist und war einfach nur Dreck, auf gut Deutsch gesagt.
> 
> ...


 
hört sich ja alles ganz nett an, aber mein p970 ist NICHT gerootet und es ist auch NICHT MÖGLICH es zu rooten (android 2.3.4 softwareversion V20D)

wenn ihr doch eine methode zum root bei dieser kostellation kennt, dann sagt es mir bitte


----------



## HairforceOne (3. April 2013)

Laut den Foren dort ist es eben doch möglich die Versionen 20* zu rooten:

LG P970 Optimus Black - Root Methoden [Anleitung]

Dort der Post Nr. 3 - Dort hast du dann eine Schritt für Schritt Anleitung die Version 20* (somit auch D) zu rooten. Es gibt auch schon möglichenkeiten das Branding zu entfernen.

Ansonsten hast du außer halt die Möglichkeit das Gerät einzuschicken kaum Möglichkeiten, da was zu machen. Da die Notfallwiederherstellung und ähnliches halt ja wie erwähnt nicht funktioniert.


----------



## der pc-nutzer (3. April 2013)

Razr255 schrieb:


> Laut den Foren dort ist es eben doch möglich die Versionen 20* zu rooten:
> 
> LG P970 Optimus Black - Root Methoden [Anleitung]
> 
> ...


 
wow, danke. werde morgen meldung machen (der download der v20d.kdz schleicht wie eine schnecke, trotz 16000er leitung)


----------



## der pc-nutzer (4. April 2013)

so, die versprochene meldung: bisher funzte alles, aber hänge nun bei schritt 8: die KDZU.exe bekommt nicht die erforderlichen 400000k ram zugewiesen, obwohl massig platz vorhanden ist (1,3 von 4gb sind belegt). gibts eine möglichkeit, mehr speicher zuzuweisen?

edit: hab grad go launcher deinstalliert und die demo von next launcher 3d installiert. scheint jetzt zu klappen

edit 2: freeze nach nur 2 minuten


----------



## HairforceOne (4. April 2013)

Hmm... ich habe bzw. hatte leider kein P970 sondern nur das P990 deswegen kenne ich mich nicht so ganz derbe damit aus.

Setz das Handy, bevor du es Rooten willst nochmals in den Auslieferungszustand zurück.

Den Root kannst du ja auch mit der Version 10* machen und dann per CWM gleich den CM10 aufspielen. (bringt sowieso nur vorteile anstatt LG Firmware.  )

Ansonsten muss ich kurz überlegen.


----------



## der pc-nutzer (7. April 2013)

Das absturzproblem scheint behoben zu sein, seit ich die option des memory boosters von crazy auf optimal gestellt habe...werde das weiter beobachten


----------



## der pc-nutzer (6. Juni 2013)

ich hol diesen thread nochmal aus den untiefen des forums. mittlerweile ist ein offizielles update für das p970 mit 1&1 brand draussen, was mich zunächst auch gefreut hat. als ich dieses starten wollte, klappte es zunächst auch recht gut, jedoch bricht es nach 19, spätestens aber nach 40% ab. nach 19% bricht es im normalen homescreen ab, nach 40%, wenn ich das p970 frisch boote. weiss einer rat?


----------

